# how many livebearers in a 21L?



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

How many livebearers would be suitable for a twenty one litre?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If all males you can have maybe 10 if like endlers or guppies. Male and female 3 but better have a place to put babies that survive.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay thankyou Susan


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh and with the babies what could i do with them that wouldn't involve gettig a whole new breeding tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Zero...tank too small for anything but a Betta or some shrimp.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Zero...tank too small for anything but a Betta or some shrimp.


Susan disagrees.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning snail. If you have a good power filter and and an air pump running an airstone, you can safely have 6 to 8 small fish in your 5 G tank.

For such a small tank you must do a weekly 10 to 15 percent water change and make sure you vacuum the gravel.

B


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

well there are rules of thum and rules of thum, what does this mean,,if you are a carring discipled person. and attend your fish with out getting slack..then youi can have 8 gupies 4 male and four female in fw 10 liter tank,,live plant, and rock hiding places,,yes they do have babies,,after a week you can syphen them out,,of course changing water goes with the keeping of fw fish


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

snail_keeper97 said:


> Susan disagrees.


Maybe she thought you meant gallons? 21L = 5.5 gallons...that's not enough for a school of anything. I wouldn't put anything in here permanently except maybe 1-2 dwarf frogs or a beta like jrman mentioned. Definitely too small for 10 guppies. Get a 75 or 76L tall (20G high) if you want 8-12 guppies, and put a lot of plants in there for the fry.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rohkey said:


> Maybe she thought you meant gallons? 21L = 5.5 gallons...that's not enough for a school of anything. I wouldn't put anything in here permanently except maybe 1-2 dwarf frogs or a beta like jrman mentioned. Definitely too small for 10 guppies. Get a 75 or 76L tall (20G high) if you want 8-12 guppies, and put a lot of plants in there for the fry.


 Meh, she is a moderator and she is pretty reliable and i doubt she would get mixed up. I just hate the fact you need a pretty big tank to hold just a few fish.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

In the wild these fish would have 10000x as much space to live in than we are giving them. We're just trying to give you solid advice and help you avoid potential headaches. If you don't believe us, look at this stocking calculator that, while it isn't perfect, is a very good guideline for stocking.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

When I put 10 guppies in a 5.5 gallon tank, this comes up.

"Warning: Guppy is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 2 inches."

"Recommended water change schedule: 94% per week" Meaning twice a week you would have to take out 75% of the water, stressful for the fish.

"Your aquarium stocking level is 275%. Your tank is seriously overstocked. Unless this setup is temporary, you should consider a larger tank"

This is compounded by the fact that you wanted livebearing fish, so you probably want to breed them and have fry. The fry would stand little chance. It would be best to turn the 21L into a fry-raising tank and buy one 4x the size (assuming you want guppies, I don't believe you explicitly said guppies).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I knew that he meant a 5 gal. and yes you can keep that many in it but I would suggest just males as they are smaller. If you add females to the tank it would have to be less fish and no room for babies.

A water change schedule would be needed to be kept, and light feedings.


----------

